# Groups in North Carolina?



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

Just curious if there is anyone living in North Carolina and attending a group or thinking of creating one. I think this would be very beneficial to everyone.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

There are two SA meetups in Raleigh. I went to one on Saturday and one today. Everyone is nice and understanding. I'm not entirely sure that everyone there had SA but nonetheless it was a positive experience just going.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like I may be headed to North Carolina this December, with some hope of joining a group.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

espearite said:


> Looks like I may be headed to North Carolina this December, with some hope of joining a group.


this isn't a CBT group run by a professional but just a support group where you meet other people with SA. There might be one in your area. Just go to meetup.com and type in social anxiety and see if something comes up. I wouldn't want you to think moving all this way would cure your SA just by going to a support group.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL.. no. I would be moving there to be with my significant other. No definite decision making until October though. Well, it's looking more like I'll be living in NC... Your post is reassuring though in that you say the people at the meetup were nice when you met them. Thanks.  That gives me lot of encouragement.


----------

